# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  cost $/lm of removing an external wall

## sports fan

was talking to a mate who runs his own building business, who allows $1000/lm for removing an external wall when quoting jobs that involve this, it covers the costs of labour to demo, plumber and sparky to re-route services, temporary propping (excluding cost of lintel).  he adds more if asbestos involved or more than usual services are in the wall.  it also includes his profit and contingency if something goes wrong or is unforseen..  
just wondering what anyone else thinks? from your reno experiences would this allowance cover the cost of removing an external wall or is it to much?  :Eek:

----------


## dazzler

Sounds like the "I dont really want to do this so wont bother looking but will quote heaps to cover everything"  :Rolleyes:  
If there is no power, water or sewarage my 7yo to knock it over in 15 min  :Wink: . 
Im sure it aint a cheap prospect but thats just using a shotgun approach IMO  :Smilie:

----------


## TermiMonster

Sounds realistic to me.  If you quote too cheaply, you tend to rush, causing a 2nd rate job.  A builder who is in the game for the long haul needs to make money, as well as do a good job.  An owner builder would do it cheaper, most likely.
TM

----------


## Cocopops

you've got to be joking. who needs to do anything else to earn a very comfy living.$10k to demolish a 10m wall (brick / weatherboard). lets get real.

----------


## GeoffW1

I think he means $1000/m for when the house falls down  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## Ashore

depends totally on the wall
11'6" high double brick terrace house with limited axcess  in paddington sydney 
 or a timber house 8' high with good axcess at sutherland   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

